# L'Airport ne possède actuellement pas d'adresse IP ...



## Captain Mac (30 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur Mac, je viens d'entrée en possession d'un MBP 13" nouvelle génération, et j'ai un problème pour me connecter à internet via Livebox de Wanadoo.

Dans l'airport, j'entre ma clef WEP, le signal est bon, mais le message "L'Airport ne possède actuellement pas d'adresse IP et ne peut donc accéder à internet'' apparait. En gros, je capte le réseau WIFI, le code est bon, mais pas d'internet ...

En cherchant des réponses sur internet, j'ai vu que je devais configurer ma livebox en y entrant le ''clef MAC'' de mon ordinateur. Problème, la livebox n'accepte que les clefs mac commençant par 00.xx.xx etc.. or mon identifiant airport est F8.xx.xx etc..

Est-ce normal? comment transformer ce f8 en 00? Je suis à l'écoute de toute information.

Merci


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2010)

Normalement lors de la première connexion à la LIveBox, il faut appuyer sur un bouton sous la LIveBox. Ensuite c'est la LIveBox qui enregistre toute seule l'adresse MAC de l'ordi qui s'y connecte pour l'autoriser automatiquement ensuite.

Tant que la LIveBox n'aura pas autorisé ton Mac à se connecter à elle, elle ne lui attribuera pas d'adresse IP.


----------



## Captain Mac (30 Avril 2010)

La livebox a bien enregistré mon adresse mac, seulement elle l'a enregistré au format f8.xx.xx.etc.. (c-a-d comme celle affichée sur Airport), or les autres ordinateurs enregistrés par cette livebox le sont au format 00.xx.xx.etc..., et à 1ere vue c'est ca qui poserait problème. 

En fait ma livebox a enregistré mon mac, mais ne l'autorise pas à accéder à internet.


----------



## Captain Mac (1 Mai 2010)

J'en suis toujours au même point, je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi le format bizarre de mon adresse airport, et aucune nouvelle en cherchant sur la net. A l'écoute de toute idée, merci


----------



## r e m y (1 Mai 2010)

Tu as essayé de réassocier le Mac avec la LIveBox?


----------



## Captain Mac (1 Mai 2010)

Après de nombreuses manipulations, c'est reglé en passant par l'assistant de connexion. Ouf ! Je ne sais pas ce qui bloquait exactement, mais ma livebox a fini pas attribuer une adresse ip.

Bonne journée à tous


----------

